# hello all



## callmoll (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello all , 

I have a partner who is a type 1 and as been for 23 yrs , we have  been together for 10 years , have 2 kids  , I 38 and now have found myself the carer of my partner as he as lost his hypo awareness , so i have become his eyes  and have been looking for some were to offer help and support as just lately things have become stressful and i have been feeling the stress


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum callmoll  You'll certainly find lots of support from the members here whenever you need it xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Callmoll, welcome to the forum  There are a lot of people here with many years experience who will hopefully be able to offer you the help and support you are looking for. Has his doctor or nurse suggested anything to try and regain his hypo awareness? Does he have them frequently?


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi

Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear your partner has lost his hypo awareness I've never experienced this myself so unfortunately can not help. People are very friendly here so don't be afraid to post in the general message board x


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2010)

A big welcome to the forum hun xx


----------



## callmoll (Dec 11, 2010)

thank you all for the welcome wishes 

I forgot to say that my other half is taking part in a study that is looking at the best way to treat hypos and just how hypos effect them  , so i'll keep you all to date on how thing go as the study is around 6 months long i think . 

Now as for the doctors giving us any advice on getting his hypo awareness back  well there is a long story guys , for the past 3 years i have been telling them that i have become more worried about the amount of time it is taking for my other half to recover from the hypos he's been having and have to say it as been failing of deaf ears ,  it been like no one as been hearing my views , yes he done the bloods , taken on board all the changes they have said  we have worked hard on thing  but i have still been worried that some thing was going to happen that would make me question the safety of myself  and kids while my other half is having a hypo and  sadly at some point this year these day came , he had one great big hypo that turned him into a monster , scaring the kids and me  , we had to lock him in the house  until we got medical help for him , this do scared my son and put a stain of his relationship with the daddy  for mouths my son would not stay with his daddy   , when i asked for some advice on how to rebuilt things between them  no one  could offer an advice , we sat him down and talked to him explained that it was not his daddy but the hypo that had made daddy act the way he did , i wanted to scream as i could not get any help on how to deal with this ,,


----------



## shiv (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear it's been that bad callmoll 

I can't offer any advice but wanted to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi callmoll. Firstly, welcome.

Im not sure how to offer help but I remember reading that some people can become aggressive during hypos.

What regime of insulin is he on ?  ie. how often does he inject and what insulins ?
THe more info you can tell us, the more someone may be able to help.

Rob


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum its is a great and offer great help and support.

Unfortunately I cannot help you with the hypo problem but lots of people will come along shortly


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 11, 2010)

callmoll said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I have a partner who is a type 1 and as been for 23 yrs , we have  been together for 10 years , have 2 kids  , I 38 and now have found myself the carer of my partner as he as lost his hypo awareness , so i have become his eyes  and have been looking for some were to offer help and support as just lately things have become stressful and i have been feeling the stress


Hello cllmoll welcome to the forum, best wishes Sheena x


----------



## callmoll (Dec 11, 2010)

I have to say guys that i can handle is hypo  as i  have made a point of finding all i acn about his illness and all that need to be done , we work as a team  but the one thing that just of late i have been finding a little hard to ahndle is the lack of surpport that i seem to get during want as become a stressfull time , the support as been there for him and its felt like its just part of my job as his partner to deal with the stress  because they are no surpport groups for the people who have to deal with the fall out from the hypo 's 

 he 's 5 jabs a day


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome, Callmoll. Everyone is very supportive on here, so feel free to drop in any time for a rant or moan when you're finding it tough.


----------



## callmoll (Dec 11, 2010)

forgot to say he as humlog  and humlin I  HIS HbAic were 6. 1 which we have been told is very very good , the main trouble for us is the loss of awareness  and the aggression  during the hypo's


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 11, 2010)

Does he have 2 injections of long acting (lantus or levemir?) and 3 of a short acting (humalog or novorapid maybe?) before meals ?

For most diabetics, a hypo is something that can be worrying for them and their loved ones but is fairly easy to manage. Does he have no symptoms at all or do the hypos happen very quickly so that you can't respond to them in time ?

Would you be able to describe how he gets when he's hypo ?

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 11, 2010)

Our posts must have crossed 

I was wondering if your partner's blood sugar is always very low and on the verge of a hypo. His HbA1c is very good for a type 1 and if he's lost his hypo awareness it could be that he needs to adjust his insulin doses so that his blood sugar is slightly higher (but not too high obviously) so that he can maybe regain his awareness and have less hypos.
All of this is merely guesswork and my opinions, so you'd need proper medical advice before trying any changes but I'd be interested to hear other people's opinions.

Rob


----------



## callmoll (Dec 11, 2010)

ROB  , 

he as 2 long acting  one in the morning  the other at tea time , 3 fast acting that the humlog  breakfast , lunch and tea , , 

when he start with a hypo he as most of the signs  like space out look across his face , eyes are glazed , he get confussed  , and restless  then in the blink of a eye he just turns and becomes very very very nasty toward anyone around him , or get really silly , he now as  lost the hypo awareness so it up to me to pick up the signs and sort him , 
the other day is blood reading was 1.7 and he had no sings at all , had it not been for testing his blood he would not have known that the scareness thing , he does all he can  but now feels like he as very very little control over the hypos , I can personal tell when he is starting to hypo but can't always get him to listern to me as he is to far gone for him to respond to want i'm telling him 
the hypo are happing far to many times for my liking  so far we have had 5 in four days


----------



## shiv (Dec 11, 2010)

callmoll said:


> I have to say guys that i can handle is hypo  as i  have made a point of finding all i acn about his illness and all that need to be done , we work as a team  but the one thing that just of late i have been finding a little hard to ahndle is the lack of surpport that i seem to get during want as become a stressfull time , the support as been there for him and its felt like its just part of my job as his partner to deal with the stress  because they are no surpport groups for the people who have to deal with the fall out from the hypo 's



You are a type 3 diabetic - the closest person to the person with d, if that makes sense 

Diabetes affects everyone who lives with it, all in different ways.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi callmoll.

DO you carb count at all ?

It does sound as if he's got too much insulin in his system at certain times. I'm on exactly the same regime as him but I use Lantus instead of Humalin. I had a period a while ago when we were tryign to stabilise things and I was going hypo a lot until we realised I needed to lower the doses.

I can understand how scary it must be for both of you. I'm lucky that I get good warning but if I drop veyr quickly and go below about 1.5ish I go into convulsions. It affects everyone differently. You will find plenty of support here but obviously medical advice needs to be got from you doctor or nurse (I have to say that! ).

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2010)

Has an insulin pump been mentioned? I believe that they can help improve hypo awareness whilst still keeping good control.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Callmoll, just wanted to welcome you.  Sounds like you are having a very rough time, my hubby struggled when I lost my warning signs for a time.  He came home once and I hadn't got a clue who he was yet told him I was fine!  It's a huge stress and I hope through the forum you will feel supported and that maybe some ideas will come through which will help you.


----------



## callmoll (Dec 12, 2010)

just wanted to say thanks to every one  for all the advice and surpport so far ,  

as part of the study my other half is doing  he will be given a pump for a number of weeks so i'll keep u all up on how he's doing ,


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2010)

callmoll said:


> just wanted to say thanks to every one  for all the advice and surpport so far ,
> 
> as part of the study my other half is doing  he will be given a pump for a number of weeks so i'll keep u all up on how he's doing ,



Hope the pump helps callmoll, will look forward to the updates  Take care and look after yourself too!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 12, 2010)

Best of luck with the study. I hope they can sort things out and look forward to updates. 

Rob


----------

